

Anonymous' response to Sony PSN Hack - VierScar
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/05/04/973151/-Anonymous,-Sony,-and-the-rule-of-law

======
viraptor
Anyone can write a blog post as "anonymous". Anyone can sign their action as
"anonymous". This theoretical group has no known boundaries or members, so is
any "Press Release" from them really worth distributing?

~~~
vanni
They are not "anonymous"... the are "Anonymous" (a proper name) or as the say
in the post Anonymous Enterprises LLC (Bermuda) :)

------
jxcole
Well written, but a little out of proportion. I doubt any one would have taken
these allegations seriously.

~~~
VierScar
Of course, however its the public image that counts, and if Anonymous don't
defend themselves, people will just believe the lies

------
jewbacca
> Anonymous Enterprises LLC

?

